# losing weight, conflicting advice



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi, I'm really sorry to pester you yet again but I seem to be getting conflicting advice from my local hvs.
Jessica is 31 weeks now and had two stomach bugs in the last three weeks. During the first one she was weighed and had only put on 2 oz in 3 weeks, that improved the following week when she put on 4 oz in the one week but this week she has been having diarrhoea again and has LOST 1 oz!! This brings her to just below the 2nd centile. I'm really confused because one hv last week told me to change formula to the 'progress' type to boost her calorific intake and push dairy in her food. Now this week another hv told me that she shouldn't be having dairy while she is not well and to actually reduce the number of bottles she is having from 4 a day to 3. I am really concerned about all this because if Jessica is not eating well then surely I shouldn't be reducing her milk - especially as she only takes 3-4 oz a time. I try not to give a bottle sooner than about 1-2 hours before a meal but Hv says to give after a meal. If I do that Jessica is full and will not take any at all!!! So what do I do?? I have a gp appt for next week to get her checked over fully but am getting a bit desperate and upset. She is happy and alert, never stops and usually sleeps fairly well at night, waking once at about 5 for a feed and has 2-3 naps in the day (lunchtime usually about 2 hours).
Many thanks in advance
Emma


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Emma

When a baby has diarrhoea we suggest no dairy products for 24 hours to give the tummy time to recover.

You need to do whats best for your baby  

Formula milk is still an important part of a baby's diet up until they are either fully weaned or 12 mths of age. As she is neither then she still needs her milk.

Has the cause for diarrhoea been looked at? Next time she has it get a sample and show your dr. Then ask for it to be sent of for analysis.

Also, Jessica may benefit from starting on multivits, which are available from Boots, Lloyds etc. Ask for ''abidec''

Let me know how you are getting on

Jxx


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi
Jessica still having the diarrhoea (x4 so far today) and yesterday evening had a huge vomit (all over dh). She has eaten well so far today and I've started her on the abidec. We are going to the gps this evening and I have manged to get a stool sample so I will ask him to send that off. Will let you know our progress. 
many thanks
Emma


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Been to gp and turns out she has an ear infection!! On anti-biotics now. She may also have rotovirus which apparently is doing the rounds of babies locally. Upshot is, antibiotics for a week then if still having diarrhoea then take in a specimen.
Good news is, ate well today and no vomiting, although 4 very liquid nappies (necessitating complete outfit changes).
Thanks again for your help - this site is invaluable.
Emma


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Jeanette
just to let you know that I had JJ weighed again yesterday and she has put on 12 oz in 2 weeks so I am really pleased. She is now back on the 2nd centile. Her appetite is back too and she is eating really well - thanks for the advice!!!
Emma


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya 

Isnt JJ very clever!!

Glad to read all is well  
Jxxxxx


----------

